# womens hospital in liverpool



## Squishy150706 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi guys,

Been told by my endicrinologist that the womens hospital in liverpool do egg donating ivf there

Just wondering if any one has been treated here an if they could tell me their experiences I'd appreciate it

Squishy x


----------

